# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid dreams are window into sleep - The Press Association

## Dream Guide Team

TopNews United States*Lucid dreams are window into sleep**The Press Association*Co-author Dr Michael Czisch, also from the Max Planck Institute, said dream research was normally difficult because spontaneous dream activity cannot be experimentally controlled. *Lucid dreaming* in combination with neuroimaging and sleep monitoring may *...*Brain Scans Offer Peek Into People's DreamsFox News*Lucid* Dreams Can Be Learnt, Say ResearchersTopNews United States*Lucid* dreamers bring us a step closer to "*dream* reading"io9Next Big Future -HealthJockey.com -Daily Mail*all 50 news articles »*

----------

